# JOSH. ORDERED. A. PIZZA.



## Radical Cadre (Jun 18, 2021)

WHAT FLAVOR DID JOSHUA CONNOR MOON ORDER.

ANSWER NOW AND ACCEPT YOUR FATE.

Choose wrong and accept Final Death.  Was it Papa Johns? Dominoes? Pizza Hut? Or some generic, faggy Serbian local order?


----------



## Radical Cadre (Jun 18, 2021)

It was Euro Papa Johns; half cheese, half onion.

DONE.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 18, 2021)

k then


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Jun 18, 2021)

Radical Cadre said:


> half onion.


Has Kengle been alerted yet?


----------



## Radical Cadre (Jun 18, 2021)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> Has Kengle been alerted yet?


Half-Onion is delicious. Fire will meet you.


----------



## Tom Myers (Jun 18, 2021)

Cheese pizza


----------



## Wowcoolusername (Jun 18, 2021)

Josh is a well known cheese pizza aficionado.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jun 18, 2021)

Anything about Pepperoni and just that and Dear Leader has betrayed everything we stand for.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Jun 18, 2021)

This goes under Happenings


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Jun 18, 2021)

OK first of all this is a retarded thread.

Second of all, it's going to have veal sausage, paprika, and beets. Lentils if you slip the guy a fiver under the table.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2021)

Fuck I thought this was about King Cobra


----------



## Solid Snek (Jun 18, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> This goes under Happenings


I'm still seeing the cat, man. Like, I know it's a crab, but my brain says "cat with sunglasses", and one of those starnosed mole mouths.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jun 18, 2021)

Пиззариа Фат Гирл'с Цхоице


сви додаци


----------



## StreetGangsta (Jun 18, 2021)

Soy-flavored pizza.


----------



## Spl00gies (Jun 18, 2021)

lol FAT


----------



## Power Ranger Monster (Jun 18, 2021)

Little Caesar's with the sausage that occasionally have some kind of seeds on them


----------



## Penis Drager (Jun 18, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> I'm still seeing the cat, man. Like, I know it's a crab, but my brain says "cat with sunglasses", and one of those starnosed mole mouths.


Took me a sec, but I see it now. 
Like it's super zoomed in so you can only see part of the shades up top.


----------



## Puck (Jun 18, 2021)

Josh stans are worse than dream stans


----------



## Wowcoolusername (Jun 19, 2021)

Disheveled Human said:


> I like josh because he is almost a normal respectable person.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jun 19, 2021)

Wowcoolusername said:


> View attachment 2275094


I mean this is hard to argue with.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 19, 2021)

I’ll have a medium with black olives, anchovies, and red onions while we’re ordering.
Don’t worry, I’ll pay you back.


----------



## fineapple (Jun 19, 2021)

Null is fat but I would still have sex with him.


----------



## Wowcoolusername (Jun 19, 2021)

I like my pizza how I like my men:

*THICC AND GREASY, BOI*


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 19, 2021)

@Null What pizza did you get? If no pizza, what pizza do you like.


----------



## Null (Jun 19, 2021)

It's got feta, pepperoni, and peppers. It's called diabolo overseas


----------



## Wowcoolusername (Jun 19, 2021)

Null said:


> It's got feta, pepperoni, and peppers. It's called diabolo overseas


Since you live in some combloc shithole, wouldn't "overseas" for you mean America? If so, we don't call that diabolo here. We call it feta, pepperoni, and peppers pizza.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jun 19, 2021)

Disheveled Human said:


> I like josh because he is almost a normal respectable person. This website for what ever it is is made him keep a distance from his family, he talks about starting a family and doesn't and wonders why some people have an issue with the concept of dox. At the end of the day he is gonna do what makes him happy. I dislike the fact he takes the moral high ground of traditionalism yet does not fulfill his role in it. But alas who am I to judge.


Carbloading is a death sentence.

In this thread, we sit shiva for Jewsh.


----------



## Nu-13 (Jun 19, 2021)

Boneless pizza lmao


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jun 19, 2021)

3119967d0c said:


> Carbloading is a death sentence.
> 
> In this thread, we sit shiva for Jewsh.


Opinions are like assholes everyone has one. It is not meant to change or otherwise condemn anything its just a thought on a website that is full of said opinions. If everyone knew more about myself I am sure I would get a healthy amount of criticism back. It is how humans grow and better themselves. Concepts like the zero tolerance bullying in schools is breeding weak people for the future.


Wowcoolusername said:


> Since you live in some combloc shithole, wouldn't "overseas" for you mean America? If so, we don't call that diabolo here. We call it feta, pepperoni, and peppers pizza.


Sounds like a combo of Greek and Italian pizza so in NA terms it would just be a 3 topping pizza, feta cheese, hot peppers and pepperoni.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jun 19, 2021)

Do they even pizza in Serbia?


----------



## Had (Jun 19, 2021)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Do they even pizza in Serbia?


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Jun 19, 2021)

Null said:


> It's got feta, pepperoni, and peppers. It's called diabolo overseas


Green peppers, some kind of spicy pepper,  or those tangy banana peppers?


----------



## Null (Jun 19, 2021)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Do they even pizza in Serbia?








						Botako
					






					www.pizzabotako.rs
				




unironically the best pizza i've ever had anywhere.

DEL CAPRICORNO DONNA​Tomatoes, goat cheese, olive oil, raisins in brandy and honey, spinach, walnut, cherry


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jun 19, 2021)

Null said:


> Botako
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, brandied raisins, walnuts, and cherries, oh my! As a pineapple on pizza fan I am intrigued. That's crazier than the mayo and corn pizza they serve up in Japan. Please show us a pic on your next video!!!


----------



## Florence (Jun 19, 2021)

nooooo jewsh can’t just order a pizza what a lolcow!!!!!!


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jun 19, 2021)

Null said:


> Botako
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cherry is interesting, it would go well with the rest of the ingredients assuming its all in one bite. Alone it seems like it would be a bit bleh tho. Then again I enjoy pineapple on a pizza so it might be similar.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Jun 19, 2021)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Dang, brandied raisins, walnuts, and cherries, oh my! As a pineapple on pizza fan I am intrigued. That's crazier than the mayo and corn pizza they serve up in Japan. Please show us a pic on your next video!!!


If you google the pizza name and botako there are pics on TripAdvisor of the pizza. Looks alright, probably not my style.


----------



## IHateTheFrench (Jun 19, 2021)

Null said:


> It's got feta, pepperoni, and peppers. It's called diabolo overseas


Good choice, its my standard go-to pizza when i order some. I can also reccomend the combination of olives, kapers and red onion on pizza.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Jun 19, 2021)

Pizza is gay


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jun 19, 2021)

Madre Muerte said:


> Pizza is gay



at Comet Ping Pong


----------



## Null (Jun 19, 2021)

They're cherry tomatoes, not cherries.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jun 19, 2021)

Null said:


> They're cherry tomatoes, not cherries.


Well that makes more sense, I like tomato on a pizza even though its a bit redundant, makes it less dry and if its seasoned well it is great.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jun 19, 2021)

I’m Lactose Intolerant so I don’t eat Pizza much these days. I think people like Pepperoni.


----------



## Wowcoolusername (Jun 19, 2021)

Alex Krycek said:


> I’m Lactose Intolerant so I don’t eat Pizza much these days. I think people like Pepperoni.


I also am lactose intolerant. But, alas, I'm an American, and like any American I have a patriotic duty to my country to not eat any food that is less than 70% cheese by volume.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Jun 20, 2021)

This went better than expected.

uwu


----------

